

This Startup Reminds Us Why The Best Don’t Need Pitch Decks - politikus
http://startupstats.com/this-startup-reminds-us-why-the-best-dont-need-pitch-decks-2012-02/

======
sritch
Isn't this a little misleading? If you have a million users and not a single
chance of ever monetizing, your userbase isn't as valuable as those with say,
10k users who are already collecting money from them all.

------
epikur
Meanwhile, Edmodo has (according to their website) almost six million users in
four years. I haven't used it, but it appears to offer the same texting
features as remind101 and lot more - while being inexplicably free. (Can
someone explain how they plan to be sustainable?)

<http://www.edmodo.com/>

~~~
biznickman
Hey thanks for pointing this out we will update the post with a reference to
them

------
akkartik
Why does the figure have no x (time) axis? Did they triple over a week or 3
years?

~~~
devgutt
The period is 5 months.

The OP copied the image directly, instead of pick the complete one in angel.co
(click in the link in the graph).

[https://s3.amazonaws.com/screenshots.angel.co/84/25312/9f19d...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/screenshots.angel.co/84/25312/9f19d405be073572f560c61d327bb71d-original.png)

~~~
biznickman
We've updated the image ... Thanks!

~~~
akkartik
No, thank you both!

------
tyrelb
According to the website, "They hope to monetize their product by selling
their simple communication system to school administrators".

So this chart shows an increasing number of non-monetizable members... and
doesn't show growth in their core product / revenue stream: a paid
communication system for school administrators.

This situation is very similar to the whole Groupon subscribers issue - which
has proven subscribers aren't necessarily monetizable, or a very small /
disproportionate members are...

Thoughts on reporting growth of 'users' vs. growth of 'monetizable users'?

Are any users worth anything, even if they aren't related to the core product?

~~~
nedwin
They're demonstrating that users are getting value out of it.

School administrators will pay for this system if they can demonstrate
teachers want to use it and are able to get better performance out of their
students by using it.

These users are also monetizable - if the system is entrenched in a school or
district and they announce free + paid plans they can convert at least some of
these to paying users - paid for by the school itself or school district.

